# Looking For People That Want To Share Charters



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Over the last few years I have come to enjoy charter fishing. Anything from inshore with Capt. Wes, tripletail in Mobile, Venice Louisiana redfish or yellowfin tuna. You name it. I have my own small boat and fish with it regularly and do well, butI really like charter fishing. I used to think it was too expensive, but having been on some charters I have to say it is well worth it to fish with someone that knows what they are doing, cleans the fish for you, etc. I am willing to fish anywhere from LA to the panhandle. Typically I fish with family and friends, but it is so tough to get the scheduling right that I am reaching out to the forum for anglers. The next tripI have in mind is with Jake Adams from DayBreak Marina. He is a grouper specialist and does well rig fishing in LA too. I like to fish no more than 4 anglers on a trip. Please PM me if you want to split costs of a charter.


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Guys I have 1 PM from a non friend/family member, so I'd like to see more. I have a small group that can go but the idea is that we develop a large group so that at any one time when a hot bite comes off we can book a trip and share costs. Anyone that has an interest in charter fishing inshore in Pensacola all the way up to billfishing the Gulf of Mexico please PM me or reply here. I will likely share costs with you or know someone that would...Mike


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Results of my charters...

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic374065-15-1.aspx

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic356690-15-1.aspx

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic150114-15-1.aspx?Highlight=tripletail

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic162956-32-1.aspx?Highlight=tripletail


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

One last trip link for you guys...

http://www.orangebeachfishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic386729-33-1.aspx

I now have my original 3 members plus two more for my charter group. Please keep the replies and PMs coming, so we have the best chance of going no matter what the species or location when the bite gets hot!


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Most recent trip- spur of the moment since I flew in to Grand Isle from work offshore.

http://www.pensacolahuntingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic428613-32-1.aspx?Update=1

I have received many PM's and am compiling a list. Keep the PM's coming fellas.


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Mike if you havent been down to Hopedale fishing with Capt. Gene yet you are missing out. After the first of the year I hope to start doing alot more also.


----------

